# Trad tennis shoe/ sneaker



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

this web site may be of intrest to the sporty trad
www.springcourt.com
a french company making tennis shoes since 1936 and still the same style


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm always on the other side of this discussion/debate. When it comes to athletic footwear, wear what is best for your feet, trad or not.


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

*Jack Purcell*

Anything is better than the ugly updated version of the Jack Purcell- this model is only $94!!
https://www.converse.com/zproductdetails.asp?leftnavid=7&zgenid=1&sku=1U995


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Tretorns, Stan Smith Adidas

put inserts in em, then you have the look and the support. That was Harris's idea, not mine, but I did it and I can vouch for it.


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

Stan Smitties..........chinos and college sweatshirt in winter.......yep.

Joe


----------



## Tuck (May 4, 2006)

Another vote for the Stans!!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

I also like the Stan Smiths, but I think the Rod Lavers are better for tennis.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

I second the motion for Tretorns, especially as the "new and improved" version of the Nylite has a wider (less "girly-looking") toebox.


----------



## tew (Oct 30, 2005)

jeffdeist said:


> Anything is better than the ugly updated version of the Jack Purcell- this model is only $94!!
> https://www.converse.com/zproductdetails.asp?leftnavid=7&zgenid=1&sku=1U995


I dunno -- the current Jack Purcell I'm finding looks pretty trad to me:









https://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7156062/c/1001.html


----------



## Jeremy Grey (May 17, 2006)

Bought a new pair of Purcells a couple of weeks ago. The re-designed, and more cushioned, insoles are great. They are much more comfortable than any of the half dozen pairs I owned previously.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

On a maybe related note, does anybody know what kind of canvas shoes Mr Rogers wore? I watch that show every day and I can't figure it out. I really like them and have great respect for the man. Any ideas?


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

familyman said:


> On a maybe related note, does anybody know what kind of canvas shoes Mr Rogers wore? I watch that show every day and I can't figure it out. I really like them and have great respect for the man. Any ideas?


Weren't they just old Sperry canvas?


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

mpcsb said:


> Weren't they just old Sperry canvas?


Yes, if I recall correctly. The original version of these...


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Tucker said:


> Yes, if I recall correctly. The original version of these...


Does Sperry even still make them? I saw some similar on Brooks website but don't know what they are like in person. Haven't worn the old Sperry canvas in years.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

mpcsb said:


> Weren't they just old Sperry canvas?


Could be. They're navy with a navy sole, and no stripe on the rand like the current ones. White lining too. Could certainly be older Sperry and they just don't make them like they used to. Thanks.


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

*I am with Ken on this*



KenR said:


> I'm always on the other side of this discussion/debate. When it comes to athletic footwear, wear what is best for your feet, trad or not.


My previous post touting Stan Smiths was intended as my preference for casual wear with chinos.

For tennis............I would get the best, advanced performance shoe I could afford.......would not care if it were purple and orange..........Play serious tennis in some Jack Purcells at 3 pounds each and you are handicapping in a major way! Reminds me of playing basketball in some old Chuck Taylors. no way..............


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

jmorgan32 said:


> My previous post touting Stan Smiths was intended as my preference for casual wear with chinos.
> 
> For tennis............I would get the best, advanced performance shoe I could afford.......would not care if it were purple and orange..........Play serious tennis in some Jack Purcells at 3 pounds each and you are handicapping in a major way! Reminds me of playing basketball in some old Chuck Taylors. no way..............


Thank you Joe. As the old Beach Boy song goes: "Take Good Care of Your Feet.....Pete".

I'm such a nanny when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

mpcsb said:


> Does Sperry even still make them? I saw some similar on Brooks website but don't know what they are like in person. Haven't worn the old Sperry canvas in years.


Yep...they're called the "Striper."


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

KenR said:


> Thank you Joe. As the old Beach Boy song goes: "Take Good Care of Your Feet.....Pete".
> 
> I'm such a nanny when it comes to this stuff.


I still disagree with you guys.

Where is the evidence that the Smiths or Tretorns are bad for you. They don't provide as much support, fine, but "bad for you"? Why do my parents, uncles, older relatives etc not have grave foot injuries after decades of Tretorn use for racquet sports?

Why aren't Rod Laver and Pancho Gonzalez hobbling about on crutches?

Shoes seem to me to be as much appearance as about anything. If purple and orange are necessary for the support they provide for sports, then why don't we just drop Aldens and weejuns and topsiders as well, and just wear purple and orange all the time.

Perhaps you would be at a disadvantage playing "serious tennis" but I doubt any of the people here are professional tennis players, otherwise, as evinced by the on-court sartorial tastes Mssrs. Roddick and Hewitt (or the Williams sisters, for that matter) they sure as heck wouldn't be on a Trad clothing forum.

To Jack Kramer Tournaments and Tretorn Nylites,

Coolidge


----------



## Tom Bell-Drier (Mar 1, 2006)

Tom Bell-Drier said:


> this web site may be of intrest to the sporty trad
> www.springcourt.com
> a french company making tennis shoes since 1936 and still the same style


recieved these tennis shoes today and heres two intresting things about them

they are machine washable and the insoles are impregnated with menthol to combat foot odour and bacteria when worn without socks.

I am extremelly pleased with them and would highly reccomend


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Tom Bell-Drier said:


> this web site may be of intrest to the sporty trad
> www.springcourt.com
> a french company making tennis shoes since 1936 and still the same style


I like! However, I don't speak French...anybody know of a U.S. retailer/web site for those?


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

Coolidge24 said:


> I still disagree with you guys.
> 
> Where is the evidence that the Smiths or Tretorns are bad for you. They don't provide as much support, fine, but "bad for you"? Why do my parents, uncles, older relatives etc not have grave foot injuries after decades of Tretorn use for racquet sports?
> 
> ...


I was referring to "competitive" tennis-not 2 beginners out hacking around at the local park. eg-My ex-wife didn't play Navratilova, but she was a state-champion in high school, played #1 singles in college and is a top ranked local "club player." She would not wear Tretorns eg, with all of the "advanced" shoes that are available. On the other hand, she dressed very tradly, and wouldn't dream of wearing those shoes anywhere except on the tennis court. In fact, I think she did have some old K Swiss that she wore once and a while with shorts. 
I am a hack, so the Stan Smiths are fine for me to play tennis in! (and "double" as casual sneaks to wear with Bills chinos)

We don't know how good any of our forum members are at the game (unless I missed some posts), so I was simply pointing out that there is a dramatic difference in "casual" versus "playing" tennis shoes. 
No, Stans, Rods, et. al. aren't "bad" for your feet, but why not wear a shoe that gives you an advantage. (lighter, more support, advanced sole technology, etc.) Try playing on a hard surface court in Jack Purcells! (those smooth soles were for clay court tennis and I doubt if many of our members play on clay. Although, I don't KNOW for sure.)

My analogy here is this Coolidge-if you are pretty good at the game, would you still use an old Wilson wooden racquet because it looks trad? (or play golf with antique wooden shaft clubs?) Another one - If you and I were playing a game of 1 on 1 basketball for $500, and we had never seen each other play, would you wear Chuck Taylor Converse?

All the best, 
Joe


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

*"Hobbling on crutches"*

I also feel the need to address the older players "hobbling about on crutches."

As you may know, osteoarthritis is what is knows as a "wear and tear" disease. If we live long enough, we will all suffer some degree of what the orthopods refer to as "OA." (I am 49 and do hobble around due to OA in my knees!)

Now, the pro tennis players of "yesteryear" you referenced above, played in the best shoes available on the market. Those shoes pale in comparison to what pros wear today.

The "constant pounding" of their feet on the court will certainly contribute to an earlier onset of OA. (of course genetics play a MAJOR role in the disease state as I learned from the top Orthopedic Surgeon at Ohio State U.)

Given "equivalent genetics", the players of today will have MUCH healthier knees, ankles and hips in their old age than players of the past. This is very simply a medical fact. So, as stated above in "bad for your feet" -- yes they would be "bad for your feet, ankles, knees, hips and back!)

By the way, I did watch Borg play in person a few years back in a Sr. tourney here in New Albany where I live. He was wearing shoes exactly like the 21 year olds on the circuit.

All the best, 
Joe Morgan


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

KentW said:


> I like! However, I don't speak French...anybody know of a U.S. retailer/web site for those?


On the first page, click on the French flag - it'll turn to the UK flag (English). Proceed from there.

On the other site, you can select the U.K. flag for english, also.

Don't know of a U.S. retailer. Sorry.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Here's a link to the springcourt site in english:


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I've taken to wearing athletic shoes that are actually good for my feet. I'm now in my mid-30s, and, in spite of wanting to agree with myself and the ever-OPH-preppy Cooly, the Tretorn-w/-inserts approach just ain't gonna suffice. 

Plus, there's an argument to be made that New Balances (which I prefer) are pretty darned (TRAD)itional. Eh? If George H.W. Bush wore and wears 'em (he does), then they must be trad.

Current favorite: 
I'll wear the 925 for a light run.

For squash, this one works because the Dillon Gym has a no-dark-soles policy (leaves marks on the wood floors):



Cheers,
Harris


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

Harris said:


> I've taken to wearing athletic shoes that are actually good for my feet. I'm now in my mid-30s, and, in spite of wanting to agree with myself and the ever-OPH-preppy Cooly, the Tretorn-w/-inserts approach just ain't gonna suffice.
> 
> Plus, there's an argument to be made that New Balances (which I prefer) are pretty darned (TRAD)itional. Eh? If George H.W. Bush wore and wears 'em (he does), then they must be trad.
> 
> ...


That's smart Harris.

Actually, you are doing a great thing for your knees. (even more than your feet.) Our knees and back are where we usually see the OA first.

I have been walking (60 minutes a day) in Stan Smiths contrary to my above posted "suggestions"!!! (haven't been able to run any long distance for several years and tossed my worn out Adidas running shoes) Even after my walks, I have to ice my knee.

I am going to the store today and get some ugly "space ship" looking running shoes just to walk in! Good ones too! Hey, if I can prolong using a walker in old age by even a year, they are worth it.

Take care Harris, 
Joe


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

fenway said:


> Don't know of a U.S. retailer. Sorry.


I finally figured out how to get to the English part of the site, but it doesn't appear that they ship outside the EU. Bummer.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Harris said:


> Plus, there's an argument to be made that New Balances (which I prefer) are pretty darned (TRAD)itional. Eh?


They're close enough, in my book. I have a pair that don't seem out of place with the rest of my clothes.


----------



## HSC87 (Mar 28, 2006)

https://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7166379/c/50396.html
more of the 80's prep look than trad but i do realy like the look of these.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

HSC87 said:


> more of the 80's prep look than trad but i do realy like the look of these.


Prep? Hardly. Those things look like L.A. Gear.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

jmorgan32 said:


> I was referring to "competitive" tennis-not 2 beginners out hacking around at the local park. eg-My ex-wife didn't play Navratilova, but she was a state-champion in high school, played #1 singles in college and is a top ranked local "club player." She would not wear Tretorns eg, with all of the "advanced" shoes that are available. On the other hand, she dressed very tradly, and wouldn't dream of wearing those shoes anywhere except on the tennis court. In fact, I think she did have some old K Swiss that she wore once and a while with shorts.
> I am a hack, so the Stan Smiths are fine for me to play tennis in! (and "double" as casual sneaks to wear with Bills chinos)
> 
> We don't know how good any of our forum members are at the game (unless I missed some posts), so I was simply pointing out that there is a dramatic difference in "casual" versus "playing" tennis shoes.
> ...


I would absolutely use my wooden Jack Kramer. Better feel than anything made now. I have a modern racquet, to appease my teacher, who would not understand, and for the hard court game. I hope in the future to have clay courts built at my residence, to play tennis as it is best played.

And I never intend to play those #1 folk/ your wife's type. No matter how hard I practice I will never play at that level, regardless of shoes or racquet. I'm not a beginner, I just don't play to be competitive.

Frankly I think the real problem is that the professionalization of sports even down to the local level has gotten so intense that you have to join a club and play with club players just to get in a game. Even bicyclists suit up in that Lance Armstrong space suit gear and race around on racing bikes. A bike ride has taken on a whole new meaning.

It is a pity there are so few opportunities for a squash game with a buddy or a family tennis game. Instead we all have to don our professional gear and get proficient enough to play in a club with intenseley competitive people.

I tried to start an informal Racquet Club in college with little success. Here, in order to get in a squash game, I've had to join Trinity Squash Club, which is full of former college varsity squash players and energetic Pakistanis that practice 8 times a week. Tretorns or Princes, I get my arse kicked every week, because these people are basically professionals.

The shoes don't matter if you play for fun. Unfortunately, it seems almost no one does. The last non organized pick up games of squash and tennis I had were in college last year. I miss them a lot.

I consider the modern tennis game to be already completely ruined anyway...serve and volley game, which I was attempted to be indoctrinated with when little but have since to see at any lesson or on TV, is almost gone. All I have are old Wimbledon DVDs to see how tennis is really played.

So in a way you are right. With relaxed, casual tennis and squash almost completley dissapated, we all need modern equipment so we can play with the clubbers. Neither are any longer a gentleman's sport.


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

Coolidge24 said:


> I would absolutely use my wooden Jack Kramer. Better feel than anything made now. I have a modern racquet, to appease my teacher, who would not understand, and for the hard court game. I hope in the future to have clay courts built at my residence, to play tennis as it is best played.
> 
> And I never intend to play those #1 folk/ your wife's type. No matter how hard I practice I will never play at that level, regardless of shoes or racquet. I'm not a beginner, I just don't play to be competitive.
> 
> ...


You have a legit point. All of us are "wired differently." I grew up playing athletics, and my nature is one that is extremely competitive. Hellk, I don't even crack a smile if I am throwing plastic tipped darts in a bar. Just me. We are all different people.

Back to the initial shoe question-I hate the look of the "new" shoes too, but the reality is they will delay the onset of OA. Even when you get your clay courts, (nice!) you may still want to consider some of the tech shoes just for the sake of the health of your knees when you get older..........when we are young like your are Coolidge, we almost feel invincible. When I was your age, I never would have dreamed that at age 49, I would have to ice my knee after a 60 minute WALK. Our joints to go to hell.........just like a car wears out.........
All the best, 
Joe................hey you have to get one of those Bill's hard copy catalogs. bet they would sent you one "Calvin."


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Harris said:


> I've taken to wearing athletic shoes that are actually good for my feet. I'm now in my mid-30s, and, in spite of wanting to agree with myself and the ever-OPH-preppy Cooly, the Tretorn-w/-inserts approach just ain't gonna suffice.
> 
> Plus, there's an argument to be made that New Balances (which I prefer) are pretty darned (TRAD)itional. Eh? If George H.W. Bush wore and wears 'em (he does), then they must be trad.
> 
> ...


Say it ain't so Harris

1 little Indian, all alone...........

I have yet to see any good evidence that Tretorns are bad for your feet. As much as everyone has continued to assert that this is only because I am young, all of my relatives, much older than me, in their 50s and 60s, played racquet sports in Tretorns. The only injuries they've got are back injuries from lifting things that were too heavy. No leg injuries of any kind. No arthritis. No tendonitis. No broken ankles.

Maybe I should just write it off to good genetics, but it'll take more for me than an overpriced shoe industry insisting I need to buy clown shoes to protect my feet to get rid of my Gullwing Tournament Leathers and Canvas Nylites.

Cooly


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

Coolidge24 said:


> Say it ain't so Harris
> 
> 1 little Indian, all alone...........
> 
> ...


It is good genetics ******. You are lucky. My Mom has 2 metal knees. I have to ice my right knee after a 60 minute walk at age 49! 
You will still probably be able to run at age 65.

Joe


----------



## John Hill (Oct 30, 2004)

*Trad Tennis Shoe/sneaker*

Stick with the modern stuff for serious athletics. I use a pair of modern New Balances (butt ugly) for my walking regimen. I just ordered a pair of the Tretorns for casual wear only. With a bad back and two bad knees, the modern shoes are a good investment for the future.

John Hill


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Harris said:


> Plus, there's an argument to be made that New Balances (which I prefer) are pretty darned (TRAD)itional. Eh? If George H.W. Bush wore and wears 'em (he does), then they must be trad.


Harris,

Trad or not, New Balance are great shoes.


----------



## Peachey Carnehan (Apr 18, 2009)

*Tennis shoes...for TENNIS*

Sometimes I wonder if its a regional thing, but I notice a lot of people say "tennis shoes" to refer to any kind of casual around town shoe...what I would call a sneaker. I would wear sneakers in a casual sitation when Im just bumming around town in shorts and a madras short sleeve shirt, for example. I would wear tennis shoes, well when I'm playing tennis...which I don't do yet, but I plan on getting into.

So I'm wondering if some of these "tennis shoes" are actually quality athletic shoes offering enough support and cushion for a game of tennis, or for similar athletic needs.

I wear Jack Purcells around town. They are comfortable, and IMO very stylish. I'm just concerned with whether canvas shoes in general are good to actually play tennis in. (I realize they were originally badminton shoes, but athletic shoes have come a long way since then). There seems to be some disagreement between the above posters.

Am I fine wearing Purcell's for tennis, do the experts here recommend Tretorns, Rod Lavers, Stan Smiths, etc? 
There seem to be fans of New Balance here for exercise walking, and running.

Must we really subject ourselves to ugly tech shoes, or are any of the trad tennis shoes still useful?

And for the poster who recommends (to the objections of some) using a trad tennis shoe with a modern insert: which inserts are most recommended?


----------



## CBtoNYC (Jan 24, 2008)

No. Don't play actual tennis in Purcells/Lavers/Stan Smiths/Tretorns etc. Modern tennis sneakers give much more support, stability, traction, and on and on. This is a case where being stylish is not worth a turned ankle. You don't see people playing basketball in Converse All-stars, do you?
It's well worth getting properly fitted for tennis sneakers if you play with any regularity.

Having said all that, I am a huge Rod Laver fan in the warm weather -- great sockless, and they've got that trad classic look to them. Had them on today in fact.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

CBtoNYC said:


> No. Don't play actual tennis in Purcells/Lavers/Stan Smiths/Tretorns etc. Modern tennis sneakers give much more support, stability, traction, and on and on. This is a case where being stylish is not worth a turned ankle. You don't see people playing basketball in Converse All-stars, do you?
> It's well worth getting properly fitted for tennis sneakers if you play with any regularity.
> 
> Having said all that, I am a huge Rod Laver fan in the warm weather -- great sockless, and they've got that trad classic look to them. Had them on today in fact.


+1, this is good advice. Stan Smiths and the like are great-looking casual shoes, but if I planned to do any form of strenuous exercise (e.g., playing tennis, etc.), then I would avail myself of what modern technology has to offer. I realize that this sounds "un-trad", but when it comes to certain things (e.g., tennis, golf, etc.) I think that it makes sense to take advantage of the products that have been developed in the last few years.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Lots of people run way beyond 65.

Staying off concrete is probably a good idea if that's your goal.



jmorgan32 said:


> It is good genetics ******. You are lucky. My Mom has 2 metal knees. I have to ice my right knee after a 60 minute walk at age 49!
> You will still probably be able to run at age 65.
> 
> Joe


----------



## Chi (Feb 15, 2009)

Adidas - Stan Smith


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

For Tennis is have a nice pair of white reeboks, really basic looking, but supportive and with a good, easy on the knees, sole. They're a little too 'swollen' looking to be trad, but I don't mind.


From what I've gathered talking to older athletes, canvas sneakers weren't worn "as is" for any sort of athletic activity, they were more or less just a way to affix a rubber sole to your heavily-taped feet (all the support came from the tape).


PS, I'm in the process of starting a little wooden raquet tennis league/club.
I'm not terribly good, but actually prefer the serve and volley game.


----------



## Jerrold (Mar 22, 2009)

In the 70's when I was playing high school tennis, I wore Stan Smith's and Lavers for tennis and everything else. Tretorns were comfortable but wore out quickly. Before Adidas, I wore Purcells as a kid. 

I still like these shoes, esp. the Lavers but I play in New Balance. Two years ago, I tried Lavers for tennis but wore out the toe quickly on my service motion. 

As for rackets, I like to hit with my mid-70's Davis Imperial but I won't use it for match play. Unfortunately it puts me at too much of a disadvantage, but the small head size is not a bad thing for warm-ups as you must concenetrate on your strokes more than with a mid-size. My "modern" racket is a 1990 Wilson Profile widebody inherited from my Dad, not really trad, just old.

Jerrold


----------



## J.S.T (Apr 15, 2009)

Do Converse chuck taylors count as trad?


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

Playing any sport competitively with Purcells, Tretorns, or Chuck Taylors would require what they required back in the 60's: That you tape your ankles prior to putting them on. There's just no support there.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> Lots of people run way beyond 65.
> 
> Staying off concrete is probably a good idea if that's your goal.


Lots of people get hit by cars. Staying off concrete is probably a good idea if that's your goal.

On the original topic, here in Atlanta the traddiest of people wear New Balance 992s (the 993s have just come out). They're an almost invisible neutral gray.


----------



## anselmo1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Two words: Jack Purcells


----------



## dshell (Mar 17, 2007)

Topsider said:


> I like! However, I don't speak French...anybody know of a U.S. retailer/web site for those?


Click on the language icon on the page. It switches to a union jack.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

hate to resurrect an old thread, but had question re:Sperry Stripper CVOs
Do they come in a plain, solid navy? as opposed to a faded/distressed navy?
thanks


----------



## pinkgreenpolo (Jul 15, 2005)

*Leather Jack purcells*

I just returned from a shoping trip at our mall and found something I did not know existed...Leather Jack Purcells. Maybe you guys have seen them around. I did not know that they were made in leather. I have always purchased the Stan Smiths in leather, but the tennis ball green style are hard to come buy. Of course I purchased them in the midst of a huge snow storm once again my wife thinks I am crazy...

PGP


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I saw leather Jack Purcells at a mall in Charlotte on clearance last year and am kicking myself that I didn't make the plunge.


----------

